# Found engines



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I found two engines I didn't realize I had. The first on is a 4-6-0. Don't know the brand. The only marking that I could see on the engine appears to be GES.GESCH. After I cleaned the wheels on the engine and tender and also put grease on the gear that is showing on the bottom, it runs pretty good on my 4 ft. test track. I am not sure where to put engine oil. There is a hole on the underside just before the last set of wheels, you can see it if pic 3 - is that where it is oiled? Also on the topside, on one of the humps, there is a screw. Is that how the body comes off? The SW has no markings at all. I am assuming it is Athearn or AHM. The frame is metal. This one runs well also. The light was not working so I took the body off and the light assemble fell off. Put it back together and it works fine. I put some grease on the wheel gears and cleaned the wheels, but don't know where to oil the motor - if some one could help with that info.

Happy Mardi Gras


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The switcher is an older Athearn.
Don't know about the Steamer.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

The steamer appears to be a relettered model of a European prototype.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Probably a knock off from Model Power or Life Like. The Athearn SW-7 is gonna run way better than the 4-6-0.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

December RMC, 1969...a Varney...can you believe it? No doubt after they were bought out by Life-Like judging from the address...


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Shaygetz, you da man!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

thetramp said:


> Thanks Shaygetz, you da man!


...was there any doubt?


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Darn, more digging to do, I think I have an original box for that steamer, with no engine in it, will hunt around.

Craig


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I like that ad Shay.....who doesn't like a highly detailed rear.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone noticed that bit SST


----------

